

Congress wants Twitter to block "propaganda" (political speech it doesn't like) - nextparadigms
http://telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/8972884/Congress-calls-on-Twitter-to-block-Taliban.html

======
bediger
Once again, a non-US news site breaks the news that Lieberman wants to censor
news for the USA.

What does this say about the USA news sites? Nothing good, it just seems to
confirm the "we're already self-censoring" suspicions that a lot of people
already have about US news media.

It also says a lot about Lieberman. It says he failed his civics classes in
high school, for one thing. He also seems to have a low, low opinion of the
American public itself, inf effect saying that the American public can't be
trusted to sort out good info from bad.

